# gpuz sensor log file



## Derek12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Is there a way to make it look good? it looks terrible here, with line wrap it improves a bit but still is messy, I think it should be saved as a CSV or HTML file or something.






Thx


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 10, 2012)

It is a CSV file, open it in excel or openoffice.


----------



## temp02 (Apr 10, 2012)

Or Main Menu -> Format -> <un-check> Word Wrap.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 10, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> It is a CSV file, open it in excel or openoffice.



It still looks bad here besides excel doesn't detect as is and I have to configure it whenevr I want to open the file


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> It still looks bad here besides excel doesn't detect as is and I have to configure it whenevr I want to open the file



1.) Change extension on file from txt to csv.
2.) Double click file to open in Excel.
3.) Win!


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 10, 2012)

temp02 said:


> Or Main Menu -> Format -> <un-check> Word Warp.



Then it looks as is


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 10, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> 1.) Change extension on file from txt to csv.
> 2.) Double click file to open in Excel.
> 3.) Win!



It doesn't ask more, but it is not correct here


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Works fine for me:





*Edit:* I just noticed that you are in Spain, and using(I assume) the Spanish version of Excel.  In Europe the Comma is used as a decimal point, while in the US we use the period.  So in European CSV files don't work right in excel because the separator it is looking for is actually the semi-colon. So before you rename the file to a CSV, open it in notepad, replace all the , with ; and then rename it CSV and open it in excel.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Works fine for me:
> 
> 
> *Edit:* I just noticed that you are in Spain, and using(I assume) the Spanish version of Excel.  In Europe the Comma is used as a decimal point, while in the US we use the period.  So in European CSV files don't work right in excel because the separator it is looking for is actually the semi-colon. So before you rename the file to a CSV, open it in notepad, replace all the , with ; and then rename it CSV and open it in excel.



You are right! I replaced those commas with semi colons and now it displays fine on excel, Thanks


----------

